# Duplicating a radio remote for awesome practical joke



## Talofa (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm playing a practical joke on my buddy who has a remote controlled golf buggy. You can see its manual here: http://goo.gl/QJ42Z

I'm wondering how I can firstly find what radio bands the remote is running on, and then if I can duplicate the remote? I'm not sure if it has security built in to the remote and main unit, as you have to pair the remote before use.

This remote duplicator could help: 2012 NEWEST remote master,rf remote duplicator,frequency counter,suitable for key &lock shop, locksmith,and car service shop-in Remote Controls from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com

Any help would be awesome!! He's such an *** with his buggy - runs it in to me all the time to aggravate me. I have to work this out!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

We are hereto help people, not harm them

Thread closed


----------

